# Protecting ground in front of shed-row barn



## jenkat86 (May 20, 2014)

You will love having your horses at home!

I have something very similar to a shed row barn. Your BEST defense in mud will be drainage. This is the wettest summer we have EVER had in the state, and I have NO mud. Our barn is on the top of a hill which helps tremendously. Obviously we got lucky with the property. But good drainage can go a long way. When we moved in we took a big roller and rolled the ground at the "front" of the stalls. Put down lime. Rolled again. We made sure it was packed really really good. Then, when I clean stalls and change out bedding, I sweep the old stuff out into that area (helps during winter too). Now when it gets wet it's mostly just wet shavings and sawdust instead of mud. In addition to this, I drag the pasture once a week, all the way up to the stalls. It keeps everything pretty compacted for the most part. 

I was worried about having to get mats when we moved in. So far I've avoided it!


----------



## Shosadlbrd (Nov 3, 2013)

ca4ta said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I just took delivery of our pre-fab 3 stall shed-row barn i had ordered and am working on getting everything ready so I can bring my horses home from boarding - to live with me.  HOOORAY! QUOTE]
> 
> Would love to see pictures of your new barn!


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

We used gravel at first to create a good base and then followed with lime screenings (it looks like sand but it will pack down better) at all of our entryways. It does need some added on occasion so we always keep a lime pile on hand.


----------



## ca4ta (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm trying to figure out how to attach a photo here to this thread, but can't for the life of me figure it out... Does anyone know how so I can upload and show you what i'm asking about? Looks like the image uploader only allows you to put in a URL of where the image is, but doesnt allow for it if the photo you want to upload is on your hard drive...


----------



## ca4ta (Sep 4, 2011)

I think i got the photo of the barn uploaded. The gravel in front of the barn is C/P which is what garden/landscapers use as a base before laying pavers, or other hardscape. It's 16" compacted down to 12" deep overall. I will have the company come out and put some more down about 4-5' wide in front of entire barn once i put in some pipes for proper drainage in the next couple weeks and slope it a bit so there's not such a step up to the barn pad. I'm just concerned that over time it will degrade if i don't cover this gravel base. Any thoughts?


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

You've done a nice job of building up the area under the barn. I think you're biggest source of water is going to be runoff from the roof. Is there any way to add a gutter along the front?


----------



## ca4ta (Sep 4, 2011)

Yes that is our plan. A gutter on the front and back. I will be laying down perforated pipe as well to direct water away from the front of the barn before I have more gravel brought in and compacted. Hoping that helps. I did look at stall mat pricing for this area, but covering the whole space will be around 1,300-1,500.00. I've been wondering if the rolled rubber mats that are less than 1/2" would suffice.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Unless the building is flat roofed, a gutter along the front isn't necessary but you do want the water at the back going either into large water barrels or well away from the building. Except when the flies are bad, the horses will often just bum up against a wall rather than go inside. If all of the front is open, one section should be closed in to provide shade from the bugs.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Subbing


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Many times you can find rubber matts on Craigslist or different Facebook horse groups. Other then that, I think draining and grading the area is going to be a huge factor!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

ca4ta said:


> Yes that is our plan. A gutter on the front and back. I will be laying down perforated pipe as well to direct water away from the front of the barn before I have more gravel brought in and compacted. Hoping that helps. I did look at stall mat pricing for this area, but covering the whole space will be around 1,300-1,500.00. I've been wondering if the rolled rubber mats that are less than 1/2" would suffice.


If you put gutters and add more well compacted rock keeping a _good_ slope away from the barn, I wouldn't bother with trying to cover it with rubber mats. Having a good slope to keep water away from the start does more than anything else you can do, including drains. If you do put drains, make sure that the rock/screenings/etc that you put over the fabric won't clog it and make it useless.


----------



## ca4ta (Sep 4, 2011)

Great information everyone I really appreciate your assistance on this. This has been about a 3 year project for me, and i can finally see the light at the end of the tunnel. I was able to procure 75 8' 6" posts, about 3,000 linear feet of hot coat, about 1,800 linear feet of Ramm 4" vinyl fencing, with all connectors/splicers, as well as 4 15' wide mesh gates. All used for 1 year aside from the gates which were new for 2,400.00 from a friend of a friend. Once I get the rest of the rock/screening in place with drainage I will be getting a local tree/fencing company to come and help with clearing more trees and install my fencing for me. They are going to drive the posts into the ground rather than auger out and fill with concrete. I do hope that I have all of this done before winter hits... You guys have all been great helping me with every crisis i have run across - thank you all so much.


----------



## Kristyjog (Nov 11, 2013)

I would stall mat the front as well. We did our 6 stall barn all the way through and about 8 feet coming into the barn. I bought mats off Craigslist and all the rest of my mats at tractor supply on black Friday. Every black Friday tractor has had their mats for 30 bucks a piece. Your barn is beautiful!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jayknee (Aug 8, 2013)

I personally would finish building up your grade leveling it, and then top it with a stall grid system. That way you will be able to stabilize the ground in front of your stalls while still allowing drainage. you could also place the grates around the gates and troughs to stabilize the ground and reduce the muddy spots that accumulate at those locations.


----------

